# Mossy Oak Pro Staff



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*????????????*

I sent an application and contract in a while ago, haven't heard a thing one way or the other since. Still interested, just need more info.


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

pm sent..


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

come on wat about wisconsin


----------



## Oggies Outdoors (Dec 28, 2005)

Sent you a E mail, Thanks


----------



## buckbuster217 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sent you an E-mail , thanks for the oppurtunity


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

What about Texas?:mracoustic:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Could you explain what it is you would like out of your staff?

Whats MO going to do for me and what can I do for them.

I already utilize your treestand camo.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> Could you explain what it is you would like out of your staff?
> 
> Whats MO going to do for me and what can I do for them.
> 
> I already utilize your treestand camo.


I've PM'ed you, can we get more info? Applications?

Thanks


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I sent a pm requesting more info also.*


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

indiana ******* said:


> *I sent a pm requesting more info also.*


Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

nothing.........


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sent a PM just now myself. Kinda odd noone has heard anything.....


----------



## ponchbuster (Apr 23, 2009)

Sent info two times myself?


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

How about Mossy Oak adding some people from Michigan?


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

heck, the people in the states they are looking at cant even get a respsonse......


----------



## lakeinX2 (May 22, 2008)

Good communication skills....huh? Have not heard anything yet, been awhile!


----------



## jonathanjt (Sep 3, 2008)

Haven't heard anything myself. Sent in an application the day the thread was started. Oh well, people are busy these days.


----------



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

You won't hear anything guys.... A bunch of BS


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I sent this to a Mod to. This should be Closed!


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

i agree :thumbs_do


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

muzzy125acc said:


> You won't hear anything guys.... A bunch of BS





ShootingABN! said:


> I sent this to a Mod to. This should be Closed!





jrsarch said:


> i agree :thumbs_do




Give the guy a break. This same thread appeared a few months ago and my buddy and I are now on the Mossy Oak ProStaff team. This is legit. Be thankful for the opportunity.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

what opportunity.........


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Scott07/OH said:


> Give the guy a break. This same thread appeared a few months ago and my buddy and I are now on the Mossy Oak ProStaff team. This is legit. Be thankful for the opportunity.


June 23 was the last time he was on AT.........

So how are we going to have an opportunity?


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I sent my info weeks ago & also sent a pm & have heard nothing back.*


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I got on Mossy Oak Prostaff by the same thread. It took a while i agree....Also i am from Montana and they were not Asking for my state, but i tried anyway.... 3 weeks later i got an e-mail, giving me the e-mail to the MT area rep!!


----------



## Viper_ed (Oct 10, 2006)

Sent a PM for more info, Thanks


----------



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

Give a break yeah right they should talk a little more with the people that applied.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*pro staff*

I talked to The staff on wensday of this week and he said that there were a lot of apps to go through and he was going through each and everyone of them so he did not miss someone should be contacting people this week.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't even want to be on the staff, was trying to get the fella to responde to the guys that sent him their stuff. there is a serious lack of communication going on here........


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Patience !!!!*

I just spoke to the rep yesterday on the phone. He's been extremely busy and said he hasn't had a chance to keep up with his posts and pm's.
Patience my young Pattiwan......


----------



## tshoyt23 (Apr 21, 2009)

PM Sent.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I got a response and a position. This is legit and a great opportunity that I feel priveliged to be a part of. Patience is a virtue... we need to remember that in this instant gratification society that we live in. There were lots of applicants and it takes time to go through them.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

s&r said:


> The Mossy Oak Pro Staff is now accepting applications for Pro Staff positions in West Virginia, Virginia, Ohio and Indiana. Applicants must be knowledgable of the hunting industry self motivated and possess good comunication skills. All aplicants will be considered.


do you folks look at the Northwest? We use Mossy Oak BRUSH clothing while hunting for bear and muley and fall turkey. It blends in well with the sage and greasewood.. Simon


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Northwest75 said:


> do you folks look at the Northwest? We use Mossy Oak BRUSH clothing while hunting for bear and muley and fall turkey. It blends in well with the sage and greasewood.. Simon


yea got a pm northwest!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

cartman308 said:


> yea got a pm northwest!


Good looking out cartman308. Replied to PM.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I didnt apply as I just hunt and don't shoot tournaments but anybody ever hear anything back?


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

pm sent?


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Northwest75 said:


> Good looking out cartman308. Replied to PM.


not a problem!!


BOHO said:


> I didnt apply as I just hunt and don't shoot tournaments but anybody ever hear anything back?


Yeah, i finally got some info. gonna have my hands full with Athens and juggling my family though. PM me if you need any info.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

would love the opportunity if one ever pops up in Michigan...

Thanks
Mikie


----------



## PseFreak (Jul 11, 2009)

Hook it up in Michigan !


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Email sent.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Has oneone heard anything else. I got an email sent a resume' since then nothing. Just curious.....


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

I got my shirts and hats and orderig info just last week. Be patient and good things will come your way!!


----------



## TruthHunter66 (Aug 21, 2009)

PM sent...hope to hear from you!


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

+1 on the PM


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

OK guys, here's the deal...If the original poster doesnt cover the state that you live in "He posted his 3 states" then you probably wont hear back from him...If you live in another state and your interested in joining the MossyOak ProStaff then your best bet would be to attempt to find out who the Regional Rep is over your area. Couple ways to go about it, the fastest way would be to contact Mossy Oak directly and ask them to get you the contact info for the regional pro staff representitive for your state. Another way to find out the info is to attend an outdoors expo "hunting show" or something along the lines of the BassPro Fall Classic or one of Cabelas big events because Mossy Oak normaly has some Pro Staff members at those events and they could give you the rep's info if he/she isnt there at the time. 
This Pro Staff program has been going for awhile now and alot of staff's are full already but I'm sure some are still taking on new staffers. I know most rep's have on average 3 states that they handle. 
Now if the person who posts the threads are indeed the regional rep and they dont contact you at all, well they need to work on getting that done with either a yes,no or we're full right now but I'll keep you inmind. 
The Mossy Oak ProStaff program is a very good program to be involved with, I've been with them for over a year now and I enjoy doing it and getting to meet people.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*pro staff for Va*

I would like to thank our area Rep for the fast response and to say thanks for the oppertunity to rep a great company Like Mossy Oak Camo Thanks again from the backwoods of Va. Rex


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

I was wondering if you could email me some info and possibly an application. I live in Alexandria VA. Thank you Bill Reynolds. [email protected].


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## OHdeerhunter13 (May 12, 2009)

*Pm sent*

Pm sent hope to hear from you soon 

thanks Dustin


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

I got my info from him well over a month ago! I got on the staff and have already recieved my shirt hat and some ordering info. Idk if the staff is full yet or not but be patient i'm sure he'll get back with you guys.


----------



## eng40sqd (Jul 27, 2004)

My buddy and I both applied for the staff back in early spring, long before this post was put up. We were both offered spots on the staff, Bucky is extremly busy and it took him awhile to get back to us. We both love it, while prior commitments kept us from making the BPS Fall Classic we did make the show at the Showplace in Richmond, in addition to making some local appearances. This program is great and it does take some serious commitment but well worth it due to all the great people you meet. 

Who in VA and MD is a Pro Staffer for Mossy Oak and where you are located. My Buddy and I are located in King George VA and have been hitting places from Northern VA down through Richmond and across the Bridge into Southern MD as well. We are planning on getting down to Hampton and up to Baltimore to visit BPS there in the next few weeks.


----------



## sizzle1usa (Sep 26, 2007)

all positions filled yet


----------

